# My solo project (making an online Cyberpunk TCG).



## Colbey Frost (Jun 26, 2020)

Not promoting anything, it's really just sharing what I've created through UE4 so far. It's my first time making a game of any kind so progress is kinda slow XD


----------



## Land Under Wave (Jun 26, 2020)

Looks great! Love Unreal Engine--dabbled in world-building with it a couple of years ago, got bogged down in lighting issues....


----------



## Colbey Frost (Jun 27, 2020)

Land Under Wave said:


> Looks great! Love Unreal Engine--dabbled in world-building with it a couple of years ago, got bogged down in lighting issues....



Thank you! My friend is a games dev and this is what he uses, so I thought why not. Seems really user friendly but with the ability to be super creative with code (not that I am, haha). Lighting is like my worst enemy. Keeps telling me off for overlapping XD


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 27, 2020)

It does look very good. I don’t know much about game creation but I‘m curious as to why you chose to work with the unreal engine to create a card game. 

Ahh! Cancel that. I see your last post has just answered my question.
Good luck with it


----------



## Land Under Wave (Jun 27, 2020)

I know this is off-topic, but I had to ask.... @Foxbat, is your profile picture a freeze-frame from the credits of _The Prisoner_?


----------



## Colbey Frost (Jun 27, 2020)

Foxbat said:


> It does look very good. I don’t know much about game creation but I‘m curious as to why you chose to work with the unreal engine to create a card game.
> 
> Ahh! Cancel that. I see your last post has just answered my question.
> Good luck with it



Hehe, I thought it was smart to start in UE4 so if I got stuck I could pick my friend's brain  He doesn't know what's coming yet, haha.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 27, 2020)

Land Under Wave said:


> I know this is off-topic, but I had to ask.... @Foxbat, is your profile picture a freeze-frame from the credits of _The Prisoner_?


To be honest, I can’t remember where I got it from. I’ve used the same picture for many years.


----------



## StevenF (Aug 17, 2020)

I like what you've done there. I don't know anything about TCGs but like that you are using Unreal. Do you use it for work or for a hobby? I'm getting into Unreal now as well, partly through work and partly for overly ambitious personal projects, and is what brought me to this community. Pleased to find there are more members here who use it. I find it not user friendly, but am impressed with what it seems to be able to do.


----------

